# Was ist das ?



## Tomy26 (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo 

Vielleicht hat einer eine Idee ?
Sieht aus wie ein Unterwasserrasen.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich in diesem Bereich des Filterteichs __ Wasserschlauch gesetzt, der ist aber eingegangen.
Könnte es sei das die Wurzeln überlebt haben und ausschlagen, es zieht sich so in Bändern über den Boden
und ist nur an der Stelle.
ges ca. 0,5 m²
nur ca 3 cm hoch
@Knoblauchkröte : Du kannst fast immer was zu Pflazenfragen sagen.


----------



## Phiobus (1. Aug. 2018)

Oh man, das wird schwer zu mähen sein wenn der Rasen mal ausgewachsen ist... Da hilft nur langes Rohr am Luftfilter und den Rasenmäher ganz langsam durch den Teich schieben.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Aug. 2018)




----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2018)

Definitiv kein __ Wasserschlauch. der wurzelt nicht.

Leider kann ich dir sonst nicht helfen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2018)

Hi Frank,

die aquatischen Wasserschläuche sind wurzellos, folglich kann da dann auch nix mehr aus überlebenden Wurzeln austreiben (da überleben nur Hibernakel dei dann im Frühjahr aufsteigen und an der Wasseroberfläche neu austreiben - da hatte Helmut ja im Frühjahr auch schon mal ne Frage gestellt was das wohl ist)

könnt so alles möglich sein. Nadelsimse, Zwergnadelsime, andere ausläufertreibende Juncaceae, __ Pillenfarn ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Aug. 2018)

Dann werde ich drauf warten bis es größer ist.
Bin gespannt was es wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2018)

Nadel-/Zwergnadelsimse sind aber vermutlich das wahrscheinlichste. Die sind weit verbreitet. Auch wenn irgendwo mal ein paar kleine Triebe in anderen Pflanzcontainern gelandet waren kommen sie leicht mit gesetzten Pflanzen in den Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2018)

Nadel-/Zwergnadelsimse,tippe ich auch so sieht meine auch aus . In welcher Wassertiefe?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2018)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Oh man, das wird schwer zu mähen sein wenn der Rasen mal ausgewachsen ist... Da hilft nur langes Rohr am Luftfilter und den Rasenmäher ganz langsam durch den Teich schieben.



Hi Tom,

es gibt doch auch Unterwasserrasenmäher aus China. Problemlos tauchfähig und für die bessere manövrierbarkeit im Teich Flossen anstelle von Rädern. Einen schwerwiegenden Nachteil haben sie allerdings, bei der Aufbewahrung außerhalb des Wassers gehen sie kaputt und fangen an zu stinken (die Schuppen müssen also immer geflutet sein)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (3. Aug. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> In welcher Wassertiefe?


40 -50 cm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
wie wär's mit der Anschaffung einer Seekuh, die frißt Dir dein Gras dann weg. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tomy26 (3. Aug. 2018)

Mal gucken wie sich das Kaninchen macht, werde ihm Mal einen Bleigürtel umbinden.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> 40 -50 cm


Ok, ich will in 1-2 Jahren einen Ableger


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Frank,
direkt weiterhelfen kann ich Dir leider auch nicht.....für mich sieht es allerdings nicht nach Nadelsimse aus.
Ich hatte sie selber in meinem ganz frisch angelegtem Teich (letztes Jahr erst) angepflanzt.War erst auch alles gut. Wuchs und gedieh....
Hatte allerdings anscheinend den Winter nicht überlebt (es trieben überall auf der Wasseroberfläche braune Grashälmchen rum).
Habe mich zwar bemüht, alle abzufischen,habe wohl nicht alle erwischt.
In diesem Jahr wächst auf jeden Fall so eine Art "Rasen" ( sehr locker,wie bei NG zu lesen) in ca.30 cm Tiefe.Wie gesagt : locker.
Aber meine Hälmchen sind viiiel zarter und nicht so wie mit dem Lineal gezogen wie Deine.Deshalb wohl keine Nadelsimse.

LG Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (5. Aug. 2018)

Muss nochmal nachtragen.
Weil ich die Nadelsimse so schön fand (letztes Jahr ) habe ich sie dieses Jahr nochmal gepflanzt (sagt man das so eigentlich bei einem Teich??? )
Egal , sie fühlt sich wohl und bildet ganz viele kleine Hälmchen, ca.3 cm hoch,aber überall neben den neuen "gepflanzten"? Pflanzen.
Aber halt nicht in geraden Linien wie bei Dir auf dem Foto.
Wäre aber sehr interressiert was es denn wird. Bin auf andere Beiträge gespannt.....

Gute Nacht


----------



## koichteich (6. Aug. 2018)

Moin, ich denke das die Nadeldimse wesentlich dichter ist. Ich habe sie auch letztes Jahr im Teich versenkt und dermaßen einzelne Halme waren da nicht. Eher ein Büschel ähnlich wie Graswuchs. So sollte sie ja auch wachsen.
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Werde es im Auge behalten.
Hier mal ein Foto als Übersicht, sieht aus als würden Wurzeln im Sand ausschlagen.



koichteich schrieb:


> Nadeldimse wesentlich dichter ist


An zwei Stellen ist sind sie auch um einiges dichter. Werde heute noch mal Fotos machen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2018)

Cooles Muster äh X , da ist bestimmt ein Schatz vergraben 
Bei mir wäre da wahrscheinlich nach 5minuten nur noch eine Sandwolke und die Fischlis hätten alles verspeist


----------



## Tomy26 (7. Aug. 2018)

So noch 2 Bilder.
Bis auf __ Wasserschlauch hatte ich da nichts gepflanzt. Bin richtig gespannt was es wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2018)

Hi Frank,

also da seh ich nur Algenwatten

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> die aquatischen Wasserschläuche sind wurzellos, folglich kann da dann auch nix mehr aus überlebenden Wurzeln austreiben (da überleben nur Hibernakel dei dann im Frühjahr aufsteigen und an der Wasseroberfläche neu austreiben - da hatte Helmut ja im Frühjahr auch schon mal ne Frage gestellt was das wohl ist)
> 
> ...



 

Bitte schön ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2018)

Ich bin für __ Pillenfarn!


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,
hat sich denn jetzt schon etwas rauskristallisiert , was das für eine Pflanze ist?
Zu meiner Nadelsimse : sie löst sich wieder in ihre Bestandteile auf ( zumindest die neu gekauften Pflanzen ).
Die gekauften Pflanzen sind schöne Büschel,die auch gewachsen sind über Sommer -jetzt zum Herbst verlieren sie irgendwie die Bodenhaftung (egal in welcher Wassertiefe).
Sie löst sich einfach in einzelne Hälmchen auf (die ,wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahr wieder Wurzeln schlagen ). So war es zumindest mit denen vom letzten Jahr.
Ich habe von den letzt jährigen einen schönen Rasenteppich............da löst sich nix.......brauchen vielleicht ihre Zeit.
Aber wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?
Welche Pflanze ich mir vorstellen könnte ist die Sumpf-Simse (Eleocharis palustris )  ----- bildet viele Ausläufer ( schnurgerade ) , und ist wohl nix für kleine Teiche ( also nichts für mich )............,aber ich habe sie anscheinend schon, weil ich Ausläufer habe, die wie mit dem Lineal gezogen wachsen.....
Könnte es so etwas sein ?

LG Michi


----------



## koichteich (19. Okt. 2018)

Hey Michi, 
Dann tippe ich doch wieder auf Nadelsimse. Sie bildet nämlich einen Rasenteppich. Meine wuseln sich irgendwie durch mangels Nährstoffe. 
Aber eben nicht direkt Rasen bildend. 
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Tomy26 (21. Okt. 2018)

Hallo 

Nadelsimse ist bestimmt richtig. Wächst aber bei mir sehr langsam, schätze das am Ende vom Filtergraben nicht mehr viele Närstoffe über sind.
Sind nur 5-6 cm lang.


----------



## nuggeterbse (17. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, bin ja immer noch neugierig.
Welche Pflanze ist es denn nun ?


----------



## Tomy26 (17. Apr. 2019)

Hallo
Habe natürlich schon geguckt, hat sich leider noch nichts getan.
Sehen so aus wie Ende letztes Jahr.


----------



## Limnos (30. Apr. 2019)

Ich denke da eher an __ Pillenfarn. Zwergsimse sind straffer und gerader!


----------

